# 2004 New Holland TN75 - Hard to start & losing power once started



## tadamek (Mar 1, 2013)

This tractor, which i use to mow hay fields i'm having a hard time starting up, and when i have been able to start it, it runs as long as i don't put it in gear...when shifted into gear, it runs for a few minutes, then loses power, and eventually dies. I've changed the fuel filter, air filter, put new manual fuel pump on it, but can not seem to get all the air out of the fuel filter, which is why i changed the manual fuel pump, thinking the diaphram was busted...but that wasn't the issue. Please help if you have any ideas on how this can be fixed or resolved. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tadamek! Are you sure that you aren't sucking air through a loose fitting or gasket?


----------



## westequipment (Mar 7, 2013)

tadamek said:


> This tractor, which i use to mow hay fields i'm having a hard time starting up, and when i have been able to start it, it runs as long as i don't put it in gear...when shifted into gear, it runs for a few minutes, then loses power, and eventually dies. I've changed the fuel filter, air filter, put new manual fuel pump on it, but can not seem to get all the air out of the fuel filter, which is why i changed the manual fuel pump, thinking the diaphram was busted...but that wasn't the issue. Please help if you have any ideas on how this can be fixed or resolved. Thanks in advance.


Check all of the fuel lines from tank to the filters the tractor does not have a in tank strainer sometimes trash gets sucked up in the fuel line and causes restrictions which creates air in fuel system. If I'm correct the tractor smokes and skips and sputters when full throttle


----------

